# Creepy guys



## Bellatrix55 (Dec 10, 2013)

There's this guy at my school who creeps the hell out of me but I have no idea how to get away from him. Except from close friends, I really don't like getting hugs but I can tolerate them. His sometimes involve touching t**s and I can't get him to stop. I think I've made it clear I don't like this. How do I get him to stop??


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Learn how to use your back hand. *smack*

Im serious. Maybe then he'll get the idea.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

You should definitely report him or tell your school counselor about it if you have one. Hope this problem gets resolved for you. I myself don't like creepy guys either, especially ones who touch me when I don't want them too.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

The obvious is to report him or get away from him.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

In before a load of bitter guys defend him.

OP, you should report it to someone in authority. You shouldn't have to put up with someone invading your personal space.

If he tries it again, push him away firmly, say "no" and walk away.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like me.. I'll try not to do it again. No guarantees.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Sounds like me.. I'll try not to do it again. No guarantees.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

^ that pic looks like it's moving D:

@OP You should definitely tell someone. Also, I don't aim to offend so excuse me, but make sure you have made it clear to him, don't rely on hints maybe even threaten to tell an authority.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey may be flirting with you? Or does it seem like hes harassing you?

I'm used to guys just slapping my *** down the hallways. They will never stop. =(


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

You ever heard of a thing called mace spray?
lol, in all seriousness he is completely overstepping his boundaries and even reporting this to a parent or teacher might be worth giving a go. There are honestly loads of things you can do to stop this abhorrent behaviour, as long as you recognise the you don't have to suffer in silence.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Let me guess, he's ugly so therefore creepy.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

PatheticGuy said:


> Let me guess, he's ugly so therefore creepy.


I think it's probably creepy due to the whole uninvited boob touching aspect.


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

Just tell him to stop or you will smack him and report him. Then smack him just in the case he think you two can still be friendly.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

GET SOME!
Lol.



No, you really should report that ****.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

karate chop him in the testicles


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol if you really don't like his hugs make the famous "b**** face" while his backing away from the hug, trust me he will get the message. If all else fails straight up tell him while you make the face


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

PatheticGuy said:


> Let me guess, he's ugly so therefore creepy.


This is a very serious matter - and in no way just some "male bashing" thread. Someone's crossing boundaries. If he was the most beautiful looking man in the world to the OP, it would definitely be exactly the same. Please have some compassion for her. Obviously you wouldn't like it if a woman or another man was treating you this way.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

he watched too much simple pickup


----------



## Mr Mister (Dec 18, 2013)

When you slap him make sure you use the back of your hand, that is called a "pimp slap" you will see he will be pretty meek after that


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

1. Accept it and move on. 

2. Don't hug him anymore.

3. Don't lead him on as friends if he isn't your friend.

4. He could be lonely so give him a chance and go out with him.

5. Have sex with him.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I just saw a guy do this two days ago. He was clinging on to the two hottest girls in my school. They were friends, yeah, so I guess that means it's a bit more tolerable, but he was just standing next to them and suddenly grabbed them and rubbed himself against them.

I mean, it totally must be a coincidence that he was doing it to the most attractive girls right?

I don't know, maybe I was just weirdly jealous that I couldn't get to hug any girls, but I just felt so cringey seeing it. I just thought to myself "this guy is a total creep". But the girls seemed pretty accepting of it, so he just kept doing it. Maybe if you just set the boundaries straight, he will realise he'll stop? I realise it's not easy with SA to just say "I don't want you hugging me", but I think it's the only way.

EDIT: Sorry, I just realised you wrote that you made it clear you didn't like what he was doing. In that case, I'm not sure what you should do


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> In before a load of bitter guys defend him.


You always crack me up with your nonsense, sounds like you're the bitter one haha

Bella if you dont like this "creepy" guy molesting you you should have reported him to school officials at least, give him a warning and if he continues tell on him because he could even get arrested for this. His pretty much sexually assaulting you the way you said it.
You shoudn't use violence because this is a serious matter as you put it, so get him in trouble, if you continue to allow this it probably means you like it and he likes it


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

He is definitely a creep. This is an accurate use of that word.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah she probably likes it ! Trololol !


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> You always crack me up with your nonsense, sounds like you're the bitter one haha


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Point A your foot point B his testicles.


----------

